# Spanish Navy RHIBs repeatedly RAM Greenpeace RHIBs off Canary Islands



## CougarKing (16 Nov 2014)

The ramming begins at time segment 1:11 in the video below:

CTV News video


----------



## Harris (16 Nov 2014)

You play with the bull, you get the horns.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2014)

Good! Carry on.


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2014)

Harris said:
			
		

> You play with the bull, you get the horns.



Pun intended?


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the video.  I enjoyed watching that.  Greenpeace get up my nose.


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Nov 2014)

It might just be me, but it looked like the greenpeace guys had climbing gear and where about to board that ship illegally.

Can we call them pirates and stick them on a terrorist watch list yet?


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2014)

Agree. I saw something like a single rail ladder being made ready to throw, and a few of the "activists" had large packs on, typical of them in these sorts of activities.


----------



## Tibbson (16 Nov 2014)

Scott said:
			
		

> Agree. I saw something like a single rail ladder being made ready to throw, and a few of the "activists" had large packs on, typical of them in these sorts of activities.



They certainly fit MY definition of terrorists.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2014)

Wish the Danes had have done the same thing in Greenland a few years back. 

I don't know if I'd leap to "terrorists" but "monumentally fucking stupid", for sure.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2014)

I have no doubt they were intending to attempt a boarding on the what I suspect was the drilling vessel in the video when the Spanish decided to play bumper boats.  They're lucky they were not feeling frisky as the French were with the Rainbow Warrior some years back.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2014)

Scott said:
			
		

> Wish the Danes had have done the same thing in Greenland a few years back.
> 
> I don't know if I'd leap to "terrorists" but "monumentally fucking stupid", for sure.



Pirates perhaps.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2014)

I'll stick with monumentally fucking stupid.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2014)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> It might just be me, but it looked like the greenpeace guys had climbing gear and where about to board that ship illegally.
> 
> Can we call them pirates and stick them on a terrorist watch list yet?





			
				Scott said:
			
		

> Agree. I saw something like a single rail ladder being made ready to throw, and a few of the "activists" had large packs on, typical of them in these sorts of activities.


Yup - this, shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42) ....


> Spanish naval boats on Saturday prevented environmental activists from the group Greenpeace from boarding a ship engaged in oil exploration off the Canary Islands.
> 
> The environmental protection group accused the military of ramming its motorboats and posted a video of the operation online. The Defence Ministry in Madrid denied the accusations.
> 
> ...


More from Google News here (Spanish-language media GoogNews here).


----------



## Scott (20 Nov 2014)

Pretty much confirmed that a buddy of mine is on that drillship. 

I've asked how they've been enjoying baiting Greenpeace for the Spaniards  ;D


----------

